# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  اشــــــــــتااااق لك !!!!

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد وعجل بفرج وليك الحجة ابن الحسن (عج)
حبك يا عــــــــــلي سر من اسراري 
وانادي دائماياعــــــلي  في كل حالاتي 
ومن الصغر حبك في قلبي ياعلي 
يمتى يبو حسين اوصل اعتابك 
حمامه تطير وتوصل قبتك 
وانا في قلبي حسره ومشتاقه لحضرتك
يمتى يسيدي اوصل واحضن ضريحك وانحني
واظل واقفه بذاك الضريح وصوتي يعتلي 
وادعي لربي من القلب وانخاك اميري ياعلي 
تقضي حاجتي وهمي يزول وينجلي 
كفاني فخر بين الملاانا امامي علي 
هذه خربشه اتمنى انها تعجبكم 
(بدون مجامله )
تقبلوووا تحياااااتي 
فـــــــــرح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يمتى يسيدي اوصل واحضن ضريحك وانحني
واظل واقفه بذاك الضريح وصوتي يعتلي 

يمتى يمتى؟؟؟؟


الله يجمعنا في الحضرة


أم حمزة 
الصرااااحة رووووعة 
كلمات حلووووة 

مشكووووورة خيتو  على الكلماات الروعة

----------


## اسير الهوى

> (بدون مجامله )





ام حمزة..

ان بعادتنا الاطراء على حروف فذلك لاستحساننا لها..

ولروعتها وجمالها....ولما تحمل ون اروع المعاني..

كماهي هنا بصرخات الشوق للوصول الى اعتاب الحق..

ومعانقت ضريح الحبيب..صرخات ودموع تحمل من الصدق اجوده..

فمثابة خية ونتمنى لك الوصول ونسألك الدعاء..

وهنيئا لك على قلبك الطاهر..

تحياتي..اخوك ياسر..

----------


## لحن الخلود

يمتى يا يامهدي تظهر 
يمتى يا عدو تنزاح وتقهقر
 اش باقي عن ظهورك
ناخينا داهي الباب وجلجلت الاكوان
يمتى ياعلي 
يمتى يا داحي الباب يفرج عنا
يمتى يمتى يا اهل بيت الرسالة نوقف على اعتاب باب النبي
يمتى نمسك باذيال الرجاء 
 بظهورك يامهدي بتاخذ ثار ك وثار شعية ال محمد
فرح جعل ايامك دوم فرح ما اجامل بس بجد روعه
تسلمي
اختك لحن الخلود

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أم حمزه* 

*بقول لك شي انتي قلتي بدون مجامله وانا بقول* 

*الصراحه حلوة وربي* 

*خيتي مافي شي في اهل البيت مو حلوو* 

*لو تكتبي حرووف مو حلوة بس تكتبيها في اهل البيت تطلع حلوة واحلى من الحلوة* 

*نيالك خيتووو وربي يرزقك شفاعتهم* 

*والله ينولنا زيارتهم انشالله وينولك مرادك يارب* 

*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## صمت الجروح

ماشاء الله 


الله يسلم هالانامل اللي تكتب 



ربي يعطيكِ العافيه 


بانتظار جديدكِ


صمتـ الجروح ...

----------


## فرح

> يمتى يسيدي اوصل واحضن ضريحك وانحني
> واظل واقفه بذاك الضريح وصوتي يعتلي  
> يمتى يمتى؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> الله يجمعنا في الحضرة 
> 
> أم حمزة 
> الصرااااحة رووووعة 
> كلمات حلووووة  
> مشكووووورة خيتو على الكلماات الروعة



تسلم لي هاطله الحلوووه *رياحينوو*
الحلووو هو توااااجدك الغااالي 
بين خربشتي البسيطه 
وانشاء الله حبيبتي 
ربي يجمعنا عند سيدي امير المؤمنين 
عـــــــلي عليه السلام واولاده المعصومين الطاهرين 
يعطيك العااافيه دوووم التواااصل انشاء الله 
دمت بكل الحب والموده

----------


## طيبه الروح

وادعي لربي من القلب وانخاك اميري ياعلي 
تقضي حاجتي وهمي يزول وينجلي 
كفاني فخر بين الملاانا امامي علي 

تسلمي اختي فرح تسلم الايادي
الله يعطيكي العافيه تحياتي اليك
طيبه الروح

----------


## همسات وله

يسلموووووووووو خيتي ام حمزه 
كلمات جميله جدا ورائعه في مدح امير المومنين
الله يعطيك العافيه 
ويرزقنا واياك زيارة مشاهد الائيمه اجمعين 

تحياتي لك

----------


## فرح

> [/center]
> 
> 
> ام حمزة.. 
> ان بعادتنا الاطراء على حروف فذلك لاستحساننا لها.. 
> ولروعتها وجمالها....ولما تحمل ون اروع المعاني.. 
> كماهي هنا بصرخات الشوق للوصول الى اعتاب الحق.. 
> ومعانقت ضريح الحبيب..صرخات ودموع تحمل من الصدق اجوده.. 
> فمثابة خية ونتمنى لك الوصول ونسألك الدعاء.. 
> ...



تسلم اخي العزيز *يــــــاســـــــــر*
ع تعطيرك صفحتي بانوااااع العطووور 
عبقت بالمسك والياسمين ..
انشاء الله جميعا نزووورالامام واولاده الطاهرين 
انه لشرف لي حظووورك الطيب داااائما بين حروووفي 
يعطيك الف عااافيه 
دمت في رعاية المولى 
اخـــــــتك_ ام حــــــــمزه_

----------


## فرح

> يمتى يا يامهدي تظهر 
> يمتى يا عدو تنزاح وتقهقر
> اش باقي عن ظهورك
> ناخينا داهي الباب وجلجلت الاكوان
> يمتى ياعلي 
> يمتى يا داحي الباب يفرج عنا
> يمتى يمتى يا اهل بيت الرسالة نوقف على اعتاب باب النبي
> يمتى نمسك باذيال الرجاء 
> بظهورك يامهدي بتاخذ ثار ك وثار شعية ال محمد
> ...



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي 
لحن الخلود
الروووعه هو تواااجد بين حروووفي 
لاحرمنا الله من طلتك البهيه 
يعطيك الف عاااافيه 
دوووم التوااااصل انشاء الله 
كل الشكر لك ع الاضافه الرااائعه 
موفقه

----------


## صدفة البحر

تسلم هالأنامل التي خطت بقلم روح الولاية لنظل دوماً نفتخر أننا من شيعة علي وجمعنا الله وياكم في حضرته قولوا آمين 
أختك صدفووووووووووه

----------


## فرح

> *أم حمزه* 
> 
> *بقول لك شي انتي قلتي بدون مجامله وانا بقول*  
> *الصراحه حلوة وربي*  
> *خيتي مافي شي في اهل البيت مو حلوو*  
> *لو تكتبي حرووف مو حلوة بس تكتبيها في اهل البيت تطلع حلوة واحلى من الحلوة*  
> *نيالك خيتووو وربي يرزقك شفاعتهم*  
> *والله ينولنا زيارتهم انشالله وينولك مرادك يارب*  
> *أمير العاشقين* 
> ...



كل الشكر اخوووي العزيز  جاسم (مـــــــــلك العاشقين )
ع التشجيع المميز دااائما
مجرد تواااجدك بين حروووفي يسعدني واعتزبه 
هنيئنا لنا جميع الشيعه حبنا وولايتنا لاهل البيت عليهم السلام 
اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
انشاء الله اخوووي تحقق مطالب وامنيات الجميع 
يعطيك الف الف الف عااااافيه 
ولاحرمنا الله من هالطله المشرقه 
دمت في حفظ لله ورعايته 
اختك ام حــــــــمزه

----------


## فرح

> ماشاء الله 
> 
> 
> الله يسلم هالانامل اللي تكتب 
> 
> 
> 
> ربي يعطيكِ العافيه 
> 
> ...



يسلم قلبك حبيبتي صـــــــمت 
ع حظووورك الطيب 
يعطيك الف عااافيه 
لاحرمنا تواااصك 
موفقه انشاء الله

----------


## فرح

> وادعي لربي من القلب وانخاك اميري ياعلي 
> تقضي حاجتي وهمي يزول وينجلي 
> كفاني فخر بين الملاانا امامي علي 
> 
> تسلمي اختي فرح تسلم الايادي
> الله يعطيكي العافيه تحياتي اليك
> طيبه الروح



يسلم قلبك وقلب احبابك 
عزيزتي طيبة الروح
ع توااااجدك الغااالي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
لاخلاولاعدم من طلتك البهيه 
دمت في حفظ المولى

----------


## حزن العمر

غاليتي 
فرح

الله يعطيك العافية على
الكلمات الرائعة جدا جدا
حروف أقسم بالله قد دخلت
لقلبي من جمالها فكيف وهي
حروف بحق الإمام (( علي )) عليه السلام
الله لا يحرمنا هذا القلم الذي
يكتب في أهل البيت عليهم السلام
تعجز الحروف عن وصف جمال حروفك
وفقك الله دوماً

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## حميد

السلام عليك يا أبا الحسنين سلامًا أبداً 
سلمت اناملك ويمناك
جزاك الله الف خير
مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## زهور الامل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تبين الصراحه فرووحه ما توقعت بهشكل 
ابيات موحلوين ما اعرف كيف ارد غير اني اقول لك ...!
الله 





يبارك فيك 






ويرزقك 





ويرزقنا جميعا محبة الامام علي عليه السلام 
واولاده الطاهرين ..










تسلم هاالانامل الرائعه ياعمري فروحه (ام حــــموووزي )
ولك حلووووه ورووعه وانشاء الله ربي يرزقنا جميعا زيارة الائمة عليهم السلام 
وربي ينولك الي تبيه ..
يعطيك العافيه 
بنتظار جديدك 
غــــــفووره

----------


## فرح

> يسلموووووووووو خيتي ام حمزه 
> 
> كلمات جميله جدا ورائعه في مدح امير المومنين
> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> ويرزقنا واياك زيارة مشاهد الائيمه اجمعين  
> 
> تحياتي لك



يسلم قلبك وقلب احباابك عزيزتي 
_ام ايـــــــــات_ 
ع حظووورك المتألق دااائما وتشجيعك المستمر 
اتمنى  قبل الممات زيارة الامام علي عليه السلام واولاده الطاهرين 
اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
يعطيك الف عاااافيه 
ولاحرمنا هالطله المتألقه 
دمت في رعاية المولى

----------


## MOONY

كلمات جميلة وحروف معبره بأجمل الأحاسيس 
يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه دمتي بود
تحياتي لكِ :embarrest:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كلمات جميله لها وزن ومعنى خاص ..

في كل قلوب البشر .. يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بنتظار جددك ... كل المودة

----------


## اسير الخيال

صح لسانك خيتو فرح

على الكلمات الرائعة تسلمي

يعطيك الف عافية

تحياتي اسير الخيال

----------


## فرح

> تسلم هالأنامل التي خطت بقلم روح الولاية لنظل دوماً نفتخر أننا من شيعة علي وجمعنا الله وياكم في حضرته قولوا آمين 
> أختك صدفووووووووووه



يسلم قلبك حبيبتي 
*صـــــــدووووفه*
ع طلتك الجميله 
اسعدني حظووورك الغااالي 
انشاء الله دااائما نفتخر بولايتنا لاهل البيت عليهم السلام 
يعطيك الف عااافيه 
دمت في حفظ المولى

----------


## فرح

> غاليتي 
> 
> فرح 
> الله يعطيك العافية على
> الكلمات الرائعة جدا جدا
> حروف أقسم بالله قد دخلت
> لقلبي من جمالها فكيف وهي
> حروف بحق الإمام (( علي )) عليه السلام
> الله لا يحرمنا هذا القلم الذي
> ...



كل الشكر والتقدير لك
حبيبتي حزن العمر 
اسعدني تواااجدك بين حروووفي 
لاحرمنا الله من طلتك المشرقه 
وتشجيعك المستمر 
يعطيك الف عااافيه
واسمحي لي ع التقصير 
دمت في رعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليك يا أبا الحسنين سلامًا أبداً 
> 
> سلمت اناملك ويمناك
> جزاك الله الف خير
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق



يسلم عمرك خيووو ليالي 
ع حظووورك الطيب 
يعطيك العافيه 
دوووم التوااااصل انشاء الله 
دمت في حفظ المولى

----------


## فرح

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> تبين الصراحه فرووحه ما توقعت بهشكل 
> ابيات موحلوين ما اعرف كيف ارد غير اني اقول لك ...!
> الله  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي 
غــــــــفران
الراااائع هو تنويرك صفحتي 
انشاء الله ربي يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
يعطيك العاافيه 
موفقه انشاء الله

----------


## فرح

> كلمات جميلة وحروف معبره بأجمل الأحاسيس 
> 
> يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه دمتي بود
> 
> تحياتي لكِ



تسلمي يالغلا 
مـــــــوني 
ازدادت احرفي جمالا ووتألقاا بتوااااجدك المتألق داااائما 
لاخلاولاعدم من تواااصلك 
دمت في حفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> كلمات جميله لها وزن ومعنى خاص ..
> 
> في كل قلوب البشر .. يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> بنتظار جددك ... كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الكريم 
_شــــــــبكه_ 
لي الشرف في تواااجدك بين حروووفي 
التى زاادت جمااالا بجمااال طلتك المشرقه 
يعطيك العاافيه 
ولاحرمنا تواااصك المميز 
دمت في رعاية المولى

----------


## فرح

> صح لسانك خيتو فرح
> 
> على الكلمات الرائعة تسلمي
> 
> يعطيك الف عافية
> 
> تحياتي اسير الخيال



يسلم عمرك اخوووي اسير 
يعطيك العاافيه 
ع كرم حظووورك الطيب دااائما وتشجيعك 
دوووم التواااصل 
دمت في حفظ المو لى

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

عشق صامت 
وحب صارخ

ولهفه دائمه تنادي ياعلي
بسري وجهري 
ينادون شوقاً عليً يا علي

اي كلمات تبوح عن مكنون ذاك العشق المولود فينا لابد ان تكون رائعه
هذا عليٌ اسمه سحر وحبه سحر وحروف اسمه سحر

فكيف لا تكون هذه الصفحه مليئه بالابداع والسحر

----------


## إيلاف

في رحابهم الطاهرة .. تتملكنا أجمل المشاعر ..
وتفيض قلوبنا بأسمى الأحاسيس ..
فينطق اللسان بأعذب الحروف ..
لتصبح كلمات لها صدى بوجدان كل الموالين ..
تحية لقلمكِ وقلبكِ الصافي ..
ولا تبخلي علينا بجديدكِ ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..

----------


## فرح

> عشق صامت 
> وحب صارخ
> 
> ولهفه دائمه تنادي ياعلي
> بسري وجهري 
> ينادون شوقاً عليً يا علي
> 
> اي كلمات تبوح عن مكنون ذاك العشق المولود فينا لابد ان تكون رائعه
> هذا عليٌ اسمه سحر وحبه سحر وحروف اسمه سحر
> ...



تسلمي حبيبتي 
ســـــــــحر
نورت صفحتي بنووور توااااجدك الغااالي 
وحظوووورك ســــــــــــحر 
سعدت بطلتك المتألقه 
دمت في حفظ المولى

----------


## أمل الظهور

*لاشيء اجمل من ان يكون بوحنا لأهل البيت عليهم السلام* 

*احسنت خيتوو فرح على بوحك الصادق من اعماق قلبك الطاهر* 

*جمعنا الله عند قبته الشريفه* 


*لاعدمنا كلماتك الرائعه* 


*بالتوفيق*

----------


## فرح

> في رحابهم الطاهرة .. تتملكنا أجمل المشاعر ..
> 
> وتفيض قلوبنا بأسمى الأحاسيس ..
> فينطق اللسان بأعذب الحروف ..
> لتصبح كلمات لها صدى بوجدان كل الموالين ..
> تحية لقلمكِ وقلبكِ الصافي ..
> ولا تبخلي علينا بجديدكِ ..
> 
> تحياتي .. إيلاف ..



مشكوووره غااااليتي
ايـــــــــلاف
لي الشرف في تنويرك حروووفي البسيطه 
لاحرمنا الله توااااجدك المميز وتشجيعك 
والمعذره ع التقصير ..
يعطيك العاافيه 
دمت في رعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> *لاشيء اجمل من ان يكون بوحنا لأهل البيت عليهم السلام* 
> 
> *احسنت خيتوو فرح على بوحك الصادق من اعماق قلبك الطاهر*  
> *جمعنا الله عند قبته الشريفه*  
> 
> *لاعدمنا كلماتك الرائعه*  
> 
> 
> *بالتوفيق*



تسلمي لي غااااليتي 
ام عـــــــــبااادي 
دااائما حظووورك :bigsmile:  يسعدني ..
انشاء الله ربي يجمعنا عند الامام واولاده الطاهرين عليهم السلام 
لاحرمنا طلتك المتألقه 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت بكل الحب والموده

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليك يا امير المؤمنين وعلى واولادك المعصومين*
*سلمت اناملك اختي الكريمة* 
*وجعلك الله من الموالين الدائمين بإذن الله* 
*اسعدتنا بجمال كتابتك الرائعه وهذه الخاطرة التي تستحق التميز الكبير*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم*

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليك يا امير المؤمنين وعلى واولادك المعصومين*
> 
> *سلمت اناملك اختي الكريمة* 
> *وجعلك الله من الموالين الدائمين بإذن الله* 
> *اسعدتنا بجمال كتابتك الرائعه وهذه الخاطرة التي تستحق التميز الكبير*
> 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم*



يسلم عمرك ويحفظك اخوووي _القلب المرح_ 
يسعدني حظووورك وتنويرك صفحتي بحروووفك الرااائعه 
التي تزيد جمااال حروووفي ...
اللهم اجعلنا من المتمسكين والموالين لاهل البيت عليهم السلام في الدنيا والاخره 
كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي العزيز ..
دمت في حفظ المولى

----------

